
LangTool – easy localizations for developers - kortirso
https://langtool.tech
======
kortirso
Released web application on Ruby on Rails. It helps developers with free
automatic localization for their projects. Just select file for localization,
wait a few seconds and take translated one. Supports: Ruby on Rails, android,
iOS, .NET, json-files

